# Glue for Drywall?



## AtlanticWBConst.

Any construction adhesive will work. 

Based on the application, we just use paneling adhesive, when it is called for.


----------



## JFD140

why are you using glue to hold drywall to studs... the only instance you would really need to glue drywall to 
something is attaching to concrete which you still shouldn't do...

also if you glue it and for some reason it gets damaged. When you to remove the old drywall you will have to sit there scraping it off the studs or replace the studs...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

JFD140 said:


> why are you using glue to hold drywall to studs... the only instance you would really need to glue drywall to
> something is attaching to concrete which you still shouldn't do...
> 
> also if you glue it and for some reason it gets damaged. When you to remove the old drywall you will have to sit there scraping it off the studs or replace the studs...


It's their choice. 

Is it necessary? Not really. 
Is it done in the industry? Yes...once in a while per directive.
Has it even been listed per installation instructions on blue prints? Yes is has. 
Is it overkill? Yes, but again, it is their choice.


----------



## troubleseeker

JFD140 said:


> why are you using glue to hold drywall to studs... the only instance you would really need to glue drywall to
> something is attaching to concrete which you still shouldn't do...
> 
> also if you glue it and for some reason it gets damaged. When you to remove the old drywall you will have to sit there scraping it off the studs or replace the studs...


Echo Atlantic here. It is sometimes speced, but not very often. You may not think so, but it adds quite a bit of strength to the wall system as it forms an entire diaphram of the wall. It also helps prevent nail pops . But like you say, it is a royal pain in the butt when you have to remove it for any type of repair.


----------



## RemodelMan

I agree with the idea that it significantly reinforces the wall, particularly a partition wall that may be subjected to unpredictable kids horsing around,
not that we ever did eh?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

FWIW: We have installed sheetrock for over 22 years, with never a call-back for any issues. That includes NEVER using adhesives. We have installed sheetrock in: Schools, public offices, State and Town buildings, hospitals, residential homes, apartments, major manufacturer's offices, basically: you name it, we have done it. All the way up to 20'+ walls with top deck deflection steel-track.
Adhesives were not called for, nor obviously needed.

Now...on the other hand: Am I against "over-kill" when it is a small extra cost? no.
Am I against over building, when it is within cost-reason...absolutely not.

But to suggest that it should be something that should be installed in every project or something to consider as a mandatory installation procedure...ummmm, no...


----------



## rjordan392

I used liquid nails on drywall once to attach it to a wall of plaster over masonary and that was about ten years ago with no problems. There was a crack in the plaster that kept opening up dispite my repeated repairs. The drywall addition was the final solution.


----------



## localtradesman

Are you not using a vapor barrier?? Unless you are talking interior walls. I would not bother with liquid nails. Just more cost with no benefits. Screw the drywall correctly and you will have no problems with anything. I will fly from Madison Wis. to repair if you have any problems....without the liquid nails.......kidding but not really....have fun....


----------



## RippySkippy

On a house I sold built in '73. Drywall was nailed and glued. Each 4x8 had one nail in each stud on the edges of the sheet, and one in the middle. The glue held up great...BUT the paper let go of the drywall. Any place in the house, you could push the drywall back to the stud. So if you glue, it DOES NOT supersede the fastener requirements. I've never glued any DW, and doubt I will, nail pops are not a problem either...set your fasteners correctly and you'll be fine. I don't see the benefits, especially if the sheets are fastened correctly.


----------

